# PICTURES NEEDED!!



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

Send me every picture you have of your rabbits ''leaping'', jumping, hopping, all angles, send em' all keep em' coming. I need them asap for a design. 



-JAK


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2007)

How big do you want the picture?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

Like, 1000 X 1000 max, all sizes


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2007)

These pictures are 750 X 600.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

These are really good ones! Keep em' comin'!


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 20, 2007)

These are a lot smaller and loaded with red-eye, but you are welcome to them


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks! These are great photos! Don't worry about quality or red eye, I'm tracing it. 

-JAK


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## naturestee (Sep 20, 2007)

Kitty?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

AAH! These are awesome! So helpful!

No...kitty doesn't help me...absolutely has to be a bunny. 


-JAK


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 21, 2007)

the nemo-nator saying 'get that camera the hell away from me'.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 21, 2007)

> I think i'm goign to go with this one for the time being. And see what I can do. I'll post the finished project up here within th next 10 days hopefully.
> 
> Thank you all, keep the pictures coming though, I need inspiration!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2007)

*Johncdn wrote: *


> These are a lot smaller and loaded with red-eye, but you are welcome to them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, good job! (Can I vote?) 

sas :biggrin2:


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks great!



Love the story that goes with it. :biggrin2:"Mike that looks like Martin short..." :rofl:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey thanks you guys!

I sent an email to the president of OSRBA today just ot let someone know that my entry WILL bet here on the first and if I could have an email or something for hte woman I mailed it to to let her know it will be there.

They promised me it would arrive before 10AM on the 1st of Otober. I also wanted to ask him if that meant I had made the deadline. 

I'm so on edge! GRR!!!


----------



## polly (Oct 1, 2007)

i can't see it, its just the box witha cross


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sorrry, the contest deadline was extended to December 12th, and I didn't want my logo on the internet (in my photobucket account) that long because I was afraid someoen would nab it. The original dealine was today, OCt 1 so I wasn't worried. But if you want i'll just email it to you. Drop me a line.


-JAK


----------

